# C00D1199: Cannot play the file?



## cheech79 (Mar 14, 2002)

C00D1199: Cannot play the file 
thats the error message i get when i try and burn a movie with windows media player
i dont understand and have been searching all over the place for an answer but cant find any
anyone know how i can fix this?
any totally free burning program that you know of?
sometimes i have movies that are a little bigger than a cd so i cannot burn them,but i heard of some that will burn what will fit onto the cd 
anyone know of such a program?

thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

See if this helps: http://msmvps.com/chrisl/articles/14322.aspx


----------

